# Psoriasis



## OceanGirl-3 (Jun 9, 2009)

Not use where should post this but some one wants something natual for  Psoriasis is there anythink i can find that could help her?

Ta Kristie


----------



## AshleyR (Jun 9, 2009)

I would make some whipped shea-loe! (Shea butter and aloe vera lotion).

Or a castille soap. My brother in law has psoriasis and he loves my castille soap.


----------



## Lindy (Jun 10, 2009)

I have a few customers with psoriasis and they buy Goat's Milk & Honey soaps from me which they swear ease the condition.  Maybe you could make a cream or lotion that includes goat's milk?


----------



## topcat (Jun 10, 2009)

Paw Paw is really good for soothing it as well.

Tanya


----------



## LomondSoap (Jun 10, 2009)

Chickweed is reputed to be very good for dry skin conditions. I have psoriasis myself and make a soap with a strong chickweed tea for the lye water, also honey, evening primrose, shea & goats milk are often used.
I've been playing with making a lotion/cream for myself using chickweed infused in avocado oil.
Hope you find something that helps, I know how awful this can be. Luckily with summer mine all but disappears so I only have a few patches at the mo.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

Dandelion , turmeric , orange  and  bergamot , patchouli and geranuim , oatmeal and lavendar are said to help . Pine tar helps for sure , but it`s not exactly natural. I have been reading about soap nuts , the claim is that it can help psoriasis.
Shea butter is not recommended because it helps with cell regeneration , which is what psoriasis is , cells that regenerate faster than they naturally slough off .
HTH

Kitn


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Jun 16, 2009)

I just made a beautiful batch of GM soap with sesame seed oil in it (apparently very good for eczma and psoriasis), i've made it for a friends race horses for their Queensland itch. 
Sadly the smell of sesame oil has taken over the EO lavender so it's a good thing the horses won't care lol.


----------



## spotts71 (Dec 25, 2009)

I have a spot that I cant seem to control. I would be very interested in trying anything at this point. Its on my foot and have since given up wearing cute shoes and have a hard time taking my kids to the pool cuz you dont wear shoes. I'd really like to wear sandles this summer again and not feel so self consious about it. I feel like everyone stares. 

If any of yall would be willing to send me something to try please PM me! The stuff I've gotten from drs (over the last 10 yrs) doesnt seem to work-- i know it wont ever go away but I'd like to be able to control it somehow. I can even be a tester also. I am willing to pay. Soaps, lotions/creams, sprays anything-- im desperate at this point.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 25, 2009)

I read somewhere that you should gently exfoliate the area first before applying whatever you're using.

My brother-in-law gets psoriasis on his face. I'll have to ask my sister what he uses. Although, it might take me several days to find out. They're caught up in the social whirl of holidays with his family.   

Happy holidays to everyone!


----------



## SimplyE (Dec 26, 2009)

I am trying to come up with a cream for my psoriasis, which has blossomed like crazy.  Tea Tree is supposed to be good.

Currently the only thing that I am doing is using a sugar scrub on it every day, which helps immensely to scrub the flakes off, but does not last all day, and I start the itch again.  I believe honey is supposed to be good for it.  Regardless, this is my mission this weekend because I am going nuts.  Also, emu is supposed to be good for it.  I have a lot of ideas, but only so much time/supplies for this weekend anyway.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 26, 2009)

I haven't had a chance to talk to my sister but I wanted to post these links. Although, you might have already seen these sites. The top link is a forum where people discuss the different things that have helped them.

http://www.myhomeremedies.com/topic.cgi?topicid=172

http://www.psoriasisrx.com/Natural_Psor ... atment.asp

I don't know where I saw some info (probably one of these sites)  that eating an anti-inflammatory diet and reducing caffeine may help. This is just a suggestion but have you tried drinking rooibos tea?

It's very good for the skin and after you've made the tea, you can use the bag as a compress. Here's a link that discusses the tea.

http://www.teabenefits.com/rooibos-tea-benefits.html

I buy the Lipton Red Tea which also has strawberries in it. It has kind of a sweet taste so I mix a little cranberry juice or cherry apple juice in with it. It then makes a slightly tart pick-me-up drink to sip on while I wonder "is this day ever going to end?". 

It may not help you but I thought I'd mention it.


----------



## vickgould (Dec 29, 2009)

OceanGirl-3 said:
			
		

> Not use where should post this but some one wants something natual for  Psoriasis is there anythink i can find that could help her?
> 
> Ta Kristie



Aloe, Tea Tree, Tumeric, Honey, Oregano, shea butter, avocado oil, clendula, geranium grapefruit seed extract, cedarwood and patchouli.

Vickie


----------



## SimplyE (Dec 29, 2009)

vickgould said:
			
		

> Aloe, Tea Tree, Tumeric, Honey, Oregano, shea butter, avocado oil, clendula, geranium grapefruit seed extract, cedarwood and patchouli.
> 
> Vickie



I know that shea butter actually should not be used for psoriasis because shea promotes skin cell formation, which is what psoriasis is, over active skin cell formation.

I like the idea of the rooibos tea.  gonna buy some of that.


----------



## vickgould (Dec 29, 2009)

I know that shea butter actually should not be used for psoriasis because shea promotes skin cell formation, which is what psoriasis is, over active skin cell formation.

I like the idea of the rooibos tea.  gonna buy some of that.[/quote]

Actually, I use raw shea butter on myself and it works great.  Also forgot to add castor oil.  LOVE how that works.  I have had a 7 year battle with this and it seems like it's the only thing that works for me.  Prescriptions don't help at all.

Vickie


----------



## SimplyE (Dec 29, 2009)

vickgould said:
			
		

> Actually, I use raw shea butter on myself and it works great.  Also forgot to add castor oil.  LOVE how that works.  I have had a 7 year battle with this and it seems like it's the only thing that works for me.  Prescriptions don't help at all.
> 
> Vickie



Shea works for your psoriasis?


----------



## vickgould (Dec 29, 2009)

SimplyE said:
			
		

> vickgould said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes!  I'm sure different things work for different people.  I made a cream with Raw Shea Butter, Organic Avocado Oil, Castor Oil, Grapefruit Seed Oil, Tea Tree Oil, Oregano Oil, Rosemary Oil.

Regular refined shea butter did nothing for me.  I had to use the raw shea.

Oh -- note on above.... I meant "calendula".

Vickie


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Dec 29, 2009)

*oils for eczema and psoraisis*

You might also try some sweet almond oil which helps with the itching.  Some other oils that I have researched that others say helps with dry, cracked, itchy skin, eczema and psoraises are:  rose hip seed oil, castor oil, avocado butter, evening primrose oil, neem oil, pomegranate seed oil and borage oil.  you should research these oils yourself for usage warnings like the neem, which should not be used if you are pregnant.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 29, 2009)

I've heard walnut oil helps, too.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 31, 2009)

My sister just emailed me. She said her husband has found that the only thing that helps his psoriasis is Avon medicated heel cream. I know it sounds strange but he said it doesn't heal it but it does make it better.


----------

